# recent hair loss any idea



## chris4067 (May 7, 2015)

Any idea what it could be 3 yr old pit, taking him to the vet on the 17th


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What kind of dog food are you feeding him?


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I would ask the vet for a skin scrape. Could be allergies, but I would want to check for mange too.


----------



## chris4067 (May 7, 2015)

He's been on Authority chicken flavor for a long time, I just switched last week to canidae pure land grain free bison since its a better quality food, I've been adding a tablespoon of olive oil 3 times per week. I don't think its his food but I can afford a better quality so I switched and its been fine for him. No stomach issues with it. I alsp switched his shampoo aboit a month ago, it supposably has oatmeal in it for dry skin so i wont be using thay anymore. We did move from Arizona to Massachusetts back in April of last year maybe allergies. Im hoping its not mange but I will do any tests available and be sure to check back in with you guys. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## chris4067 (May 7, 2015)

He also hasn't been biting or licking at it, so I assume it not itchy. Its not red or scaly or anything of that nature. I did not about a month ago he had little black zits very tiny on his skin near the bald spots that are present now. I didn't worry since he has regular check ups and he's always had little imperfections on his skin. Just thought I'd add that info.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow that's curious! Very interesting it appears on that one area. I would say allergies to food or environment but just one are on the back doesn't seem like that would be it. Good luck at the vet. Hope they are able to figure it out


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

It could be a hormonal issue, for a few years ago I was a member of a Boerboel forum and a member had some skin/fur issues with his Boerboel only the Boerboels spots are bigger, also not itchy or licking enz...
EXAMPLE...



















This is a translation from the forum:
They call it hormone spots, but I've been unclear under the influence of any hormone and then when this occurs.
It is namely in males and females, complete and neutered.
Once they told me that breeds that actually belong in the other hemisphere can get this.


----------



## chris4067 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I'll keep you updated when I have the answers.


----------



## chris4067 (May 7, 2015)

Hey Jimxxx, can an imbalance in hormones be caused from not enough exercise? Can you give me a little more of your personal knowledge on hormone imbalance in a neutered male, or possible a link with some good info. Thz


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I found this links:
A Bulldog With Focal Alopecia November 1999 Veterinary Medicine
Canine Recurrent Flank Alopecia | Dermatology for Animals - Part 1

success, Jim


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

He looks very red in the 3rd picture you added.

Some dogs will react seasonally to the weather and allergen counts. My old lady dog is one that will do this occasionally. We will ride it out with Benedryl and salmon oil. Also, wiping down with a damp paper towel when she comes in from outside to remove pollens, dust, etc., that might have gotten on her coat and feet. Usually it resolves itself in a few weeks and she's back to normal.

As a point of interest, I've noticed her seasonal issues are worse when she's on a lower-quality food. Last year she was on ProPlan grain-free and her coat exploded. This year, she's on Simply Nourish Source, and we haven't seen an itch yet. I think it is a combination of factors, to be honest.


----------



## chris4067 (May 7, 2015)

Thx for the info, did a skin scrape came back negative, they didn't have the plate to do the fungal exam in stock but the blood they took will be available in a day or two. Vet says maybe hormones. We'll see.


----------

